# August 24, 2008: Soldan Dog Park, Lansing, MI.



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just wanted to put this out there in case anyone else wanted to join in. On sunday, August 24th Marshab1 (and Tink) and Hubby and I (and Geddy & Sawyer) will be meeting up at the Soldan Dog Park in Lansing, MI. Anyone is welcome to join in!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang I was hoping for July 24 2009.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We can set that up now... If you'll commit!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

If I am on earth I will be there. If I am not I might be there anyway just look for a ghost.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

you just hang tough and we'll see you next year in Lansing!!!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm pretty sure we can make it


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

FranH said:


> I'm pretty sure we can make it


FANTASTIC Fran... I'm soo glad!! I can't wait to see Holly and Rosie again!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

bump... so as to not cause confusion by my "other" thread lol!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Don't make me bump that other thread.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hey, hey now!!! Play nicely!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

i was never taught what nicely was. ROFL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

o'kay then.

"Hey Hooch... look over there!!!! I'm pretty sure I just spotted Laurel chewing your shoe in the entryway!!!!!!"


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Had you said buttface I would have bought that.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

ROTF... shoot I didn't know there was a buttface!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We're looking forward to it!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing you guys this sunday!!! I just hope they didn't cut it rediculously small!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bumoing up for any other Michiganders.


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Hey all...

I'm sure this has already been stated else where, but I was wondering if this was just a park or a beach thing too??


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

The Soldan Dog Park is just a dog park... but it has a nice pond in the middle. It used to be a Big Pond in the middle with a walk way all the way around the pond. Swimming for dogs only. But since then the township has/or will be cutting the park in half due to complaints from neighbours... so I'm not quite sure what to expect this time around. It was my fav place to go last year... very picturesque. We'd love to see you and Lizzie (and the pup too if he can go).


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

What time girls? Would 10:30 be too early??


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would like to be able to go, but I do have a question, Sadie seems to be done with her heat cycle.

Comet has no interest in her at all anymore and it has gone back to just regular play with the two of them, I am taking her to the vet today and I guess I could ask there. She has a possible UTI/Bladder infection, just not sure. hmmmmmmmm come to think of it I would need to ask if she is allowed in water if she does so happen to have a infection. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

But if I do get the all clear, do you think I should go??

But do you think that since it has been three weeks tomorrow and Sunday it will be three weeks and 2 days, that it would be okay to bring her out now. 

She really wants to get out and about and I havent been able to exercise her and walk her like I normally do because of the cycle.

I was told not even to take her on walks because she would leave her scent and any male dog that smelled it would be able to follow her scent home and I could have alot of male suiters in my yard. 

So she has been stuck to my backyard now for 3 weeks poor thing


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh those are good questions!! I don't know much about a heat unfortunately, we never did have to go thru that with Geddy. I'd definitely ask your vet his/her opinion. It sounds like if Comet is leaving her alone than perhaps the dogs at the park will too? Hmm... not sure. I do know that back when Geddy had vaginitis the other dogs at the park were definitely interested in her... not sure if it would be the same with a UTI or not. We'd love to see you all again... hope the vet is able to help you and Sadie!!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I prolly think I just better stay home, maybe next time, I dont want to take any chances with my little girl


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Is this get together still on? We might go over and visit my son who works in Lansing and thought we might bring the boys (Jake and Ace) and see how they like it. Should be interesting, neither one of them has been to a dog park before.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Ollie and I will be there for his "dog park" debut!!! Are you referring to this park? http://www.lansingdogparks.com/ He is just over 4 mon old so he should be okay to go. Let me know when you are going.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great Do we have a time that we're all meeting? Holly and Rosie get to meet some new friends!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh that's excellent!!! Is Daisy going too? I'm *thinking* we'll meet up at 11 am in the parking lot... so long as that works for everyone. Earlier is better for us as we have to cross the border which gets more backed up as the day progresses.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

11am sounds good. I can share my cell phone number with everyone that's coming so that if they are running late, they can still find us


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

11 sounds great to us also. I can share my cell phone # also just send me a PM.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We don't have a cell phone LOL!! But we'll do our best to be there before 11!! (it's always hard to predict when you don't know how long the border will take).


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lalala said:


> Ollie and I will be there for his "dog park" debut!!! Are you referring to this park? http://www.lansingdogparks.com/ He is just over 4 mon old so he should be okay to go. Let me know when you are going.


YES... that's the one!!! 

Here's the address:

Hawk Island County Park
1601 East Cavanaugh Rd.
Lansing, MI


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We're leaving here in about 45 minutes for Lansing Should be a nice day at the dog park!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We're on our way now!


----------

